# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  reversing first name and last name in same cell

## gunsmokegirl

I know there is a way to do this, but I can't remember how!  I have one cell (actually, thousands of cells) where the first name is listed and then the last name. I want to reverse the text so the last name appears first, and then the first name appears last, in the same cell. That way, I can alphabetize the columns by last name. 

Does some one know the formula for this? 

Also, I know it would be better to separate the first and last name into individual cells but that's not how my client wants it. Thank you in advance!

GSG  :Smilie:

----------


## jwhitwell

Maybe something like this...





> =RIGHT(A5,LEN(A5)-FIND(" ",A5))&", "&LEFT(A5,FIND(" ",A5)-1)



I put "Bob Smith" in cell A5, and this formula returns "Smith, Bob" in cell B5.

----------


## gunsmokegirl

> Maybe something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> I put "Bob Smith" in cell A5, and this cell returns "Smith, Bob" in cell B5.



Yes, that is it!!! So quick too. Thanks so much! 

 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  
GSG

----------


## daddylonglegs

To convert Joseph Rubin in A1 to Rubin Joseph

=MID(A1&" "&A1,FIND(" ",A1)+1,LEN(A1))

----------


## gunsmokegirl

> To convert Joseph Rubin in A1 to Rubin Joseph
> 
> =MID(A1&" "&A1,FIND(" ",A1)+1,LEN(A1))



I'll have to ask the client if she wants the comma in there or not. So now I have two options. Thanks!!

What are you both doing this morning? Helping those of us in dire Excel need?  :Smilie:  Glad you're there.

GSG

----------


## daddylonglegs

> What are you both doing this morning?



It's afternoon in sunny London  :Smilie:

----------


## gunsmokegirl

Good Afternoon, London! Have a pleasant day!

By the way, I googled excel forums and looked over several before I registered here. I just knew this was a good place.  :Smilie:  Very easy to sign up and post. And...good help, too. 

GSG

----------


## jwhitwell

> It's afternoon in sunny London



Cheers!   :Smilie:

----------


## marketingchickie

JWhitwell - above you shared a formula for getting the name from "First Last" into "Last, First".  I would like to do the opposite.  I have data that is "Last, First" and wonder if there is a way to switch it to "First Last".  Thank you.

----------


## shg

Welcome to the forum.

Please take a few minutes to read the forum rules, and then start your own thread.

Thanks.

----------


## ralthoff

Is it possible to take a list that is alphabetized in the following manner--Jones, Mary--, convert it to Mary Jones while also removing the comma after the name? 

The =TRIM and =MID formulas both seem to convert the text, but they also leave the comma at the end.

Thanks for your assistance.
RPA

----------


## NBVC

ralthoff, welcome to the forum,

As per shg's comment to the previous poster...

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread.

----------

